# Sag flower



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

My Sagittaria sp. finally flowered. I browsed some online photos but wasn't sure what species this would be.



















Adam


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Is that the hobby "subulata"?


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

It could be. It also could be one I acquired at the LFS that imports with the label "Dwarf Sag." Leaves vary in length with some getting 6"


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

This a female = pistillate flower (only carpels, no stamens). Male (staminate) flowers will follow. AFAIK, plants of the S. subulata species group have mostly only 7 stamens in the male flowers, other Sags with much more stamens.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey Heiko,

Just got the male flower today  7 stamens. Here are a few pics:


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah, that's from the subulata group. 
Adam C, could you take a photo of a leaf, or the whole plant? 
How long is the stalk (pedicel) of the female flower (in millimeters)? Because this length is a distinguishing feature within the Sagittaria subulata species group.

If male and female flowers are open at the same time, you could try to pollinate the latter to get fruits.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

They seem to flower on different days, but there are more coming so we'll see about pollinating.

The female stalks from the first pics were about 75mm and 120mm. Male stalk was shorter.

Here is a pic of the leaves:


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you, that looks like the customary aquarium "subulata" to me.


Adam C said:


> The female stalks from the first pics were about 75mm and 120mm. Male stalk was shorter.


 That's very long, otherwise I've noticed that the stalks of the female flowers are shorter than those of the male. Anyway, it exceeds by far the length of the fruiting pedicel given for true Sagittaria subulata in the "Flora of North America" (2-11 mm). 
A further proof that the hobby "subulata" isn't S. subulata in the narrower sense (but Sagittaria filiformis?).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> A further proof that the hobby "subulata" isn't S. subulata in the narrower sense (but Sagittaria filiformis?).


Possibly.

Adam, Can you press that for us?


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I've pressed 4 flowers over the last week, I believe it was 3 female and one male.


----------

